# What's your favourite christmas film?



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

Seeing as christmas is just round the corner, I thought this'd be an appropriately festive question to ask. My favourite has to be Elf, the one with Will Ferral in it. It's a Wonderful Life is a great one too. The cinema my mum works at shows it every christmas.


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 9, 2012)

A Christmas Story and Elf!


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm torn between National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation and Elf... and A Christmas Story... and the Patrick Stewart Christmas Carol... and Scrooged... damn.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

Die Hard or The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm gonna say Hogfather. That movie's a real gem


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll go with Mrs. Clause for that sweet, broadway feel it has or Noel: The Christmas Ornament for its cheesy yet tearjerking message of hope.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 9, 2012)

Not really feature-length but I do watch a Huey Freeman Christmas each year when it comes on. My favorite part-Harambe!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_rLRP709zU

And then, I like Christmas Story and the Grinch (the animated 30-minute cartoon). What are the villagers singing exactly. I get "YAHOO DORIS!"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Not really feature-length but I do watch a Huey Freeman Christmas each year when it comes on. My favorite part-Harambe!:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_rLRP709zU
> 
> And then, I like Christmas Story and the Grinch (the animated 30-minute cartoon). What are the villagers singing exactly. I get "YAHOO DORIS!"



I got Yawho dooray...


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 10, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> A Christmas Story and Elf!



Dammit, both of those were mine and you took them.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2012)

DIE HARD. Wholesome holiday entertainment.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm gonna say Hogfather. That movie's a real gem


Pratchett ftw!


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Die Hard


Sweet!


My favorite is actually a Swedish movie. (Since ya'll don't know me so well. I -hate- Swedish music/movies.) Wich is rather odd. The movie is about a man that just wants a good xmas with his family. The bad thing is that his new wife has been remarried like six times. So it's The husband, his wife, their six(or what'ev.) kids and a bunch of ex-husbands celebrating xmas in the same house. They all talk trash about eachother. Some dude turns out being gay, they punch santa in the face. The wife talks trash about the neighbours baby and everything is just a massive disaster. It's absolutely hillarious how they've knotted all the problems into eachother and unfolds really well.
And ofcourse. As always with a happy ending...

... Except for the neighbours. :I


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 11, 2012)

Power Rangers Christmas Special



Green_Knight said:


> Die Hard



Actually no fuck what I said this is brilliant.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2012)

How The Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)


----------



## Tango (Dec 11, 2012)

Texas Chainsaw Massacure


----------



## Ajzpick (Dec 11, 2012)

"Love Actually" , me and my family watch it every Christmas ^^


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 11, 2012)

Tango said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacure


Fun for the whole family! XD


----------



## Em1l (Dec 11, 2012)

Resident evil, no idea why I associate Christmas with zombies but hay..


----------



## Validuz (Dec 11, 2012)

Em1l said:


> Resident evil, no idea why I associate Christmas with zombies but hay..


Everyone wishes for the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Ames (Dec 13, 2012)

The Fountain.  I've always thought of it as a christmas film for some reason...


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 20, 2012)

Muppet Christmas Carol. Half because i love the Muppets, and half because it's been a tradition every year since the day it came out for my sister and i to watch it along with a vhs tape with various christmas specials on it my mom taped off of tv in 1987. i think the real christmas miracle is that that tape still works.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 20, 2012)

Last night I watched Home Alone. I loved it as a kid. It's still fun now... Not sure it counts as a favorite, though. But I have to say, even though it plays every Christmas for about 24 hours straight, I don't get tired of A Christmas Story. Granted, that's probably because I don't watch all 24 hours of it, haha. Previously mentioned as well, I enjoy Elf. I need to watch that this year... It's been a while since I've seen it. I'm also aiming to finally see It's a Wonderful Life, because I've somehow never managed to do so. 
So my favorite, while I like all those I mentioned and probably others as well, is probably the very cliche A Christmas Story. It's just a classic.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2012)

Santa's Slay. Goldberg makes an excellent homicidal Santa.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 20, 2012)

Miracle on 34th St.

Hands down winner.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 20, 2012)

The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Polar Express
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 20, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Santa's Slay. Goldberg makes an excellent homicidal Santa.


have you ever seen Jack Frost? the horror one? HILARIOUS. ice puns galore and at one point the hero protects his son by throwing him in a truck bed full of anti-freeze.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> have you ever seen Jack Frost? the horror one? HILARIOUS. ice puns galore and at one point the hero protects his son by throwing him in a truck bed full of anti-freeze.




The original non-horror one is scary enough.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 22, 2012)

The Nightmare Before Christmas, hands down.
I watch it every year. c:


----------

